# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة حصاد النقاط الزعيم بالعلامة الكاملة ( 0 ) x الاهلى الخرطوم ( 1 )

## حافظ النور

*       @
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@

    الزمان : الاثنين 23-5-2011
المكان:   استاد الخرطوم
    المناسبة : الدورى الممتاز
    القناة الناقلة : قتاة فول
منتصرين باذن الله       
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*واتوقعها خماسية تسر مازنبى
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*بالتوفيق  يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*برضو فتحت البوست يا حافظ بس اقول ليك شنو 































بالتوفيق لسيد البلد و زعيمها
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

واتوقعها خماسية تسر مازنبى



 

صباح الخير حافظ النور . . . يعني لازم تذكر الجماعة بمازمبي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بأذن الله النصر حليف فخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد المريخ العظيم  وبعدد وافر من الاهداف
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*منصورين باذن الله
ختامها مسك انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء  الله   الفوز    للزعيم   وبخماسية
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكره قرب وللتسعه وتلاتين بشر وان شاء الله نصر مؤزر
*

----------


## jafaros

*الكورة الليلة ولا بكرة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الكورة باستاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصرا عريضا مؤزرا  يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم 

الضرب بدور يا اخوان الفارس ايداهور
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*بالتوفبببق للمارد الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تشكيلة   الزعيم  

                 الحضرى  

نجم  الدين    باسكال   طارق  مختار  مصعب  عمر

        الباشا   الشغيل   قلق  راجى  

   ساكواها    هنووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   الخامسة  وتعرض   المدافع   طارق  مختار   للأصابه  ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   13    ومافى   جديد   يدكر    غير   تسديده   من  قلق   يفلح   الحارس   فى   صدها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 17 ولا جديد يذكر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   18   وساكواها   خارج   الشببببببببببببببببببببببكه   لا وجودد   له
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الدقيقة   18   وساكواها   خارج   الشببببببببببببببببببببببكه   لا وجودد   له





يا راجفه ما تخاف باذن الله اليوم العلامة الكاملة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طارق   مختار   مره  ثانية   على  الأرض  ؟؟؟   والسبب  فى  دلك   بعد  اللاعب   عن  المباريات   ويطالب 


  بتغيره
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدافى   على   الخط  بديلا   لطارق  مختار  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) 
‏عجبكو, ‏ساكواها, ‏ود الدمام


والله اليوم بساط شديد خخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والمؤسف   جدا   رجوع    الباشا    للدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الدافى   على   الخط  بديلا   لطارق  مختار  ؟؟؟





والله اخير لينا الدافي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*طااااااااااارق مصاب اصابة كبيرة يا ربي مالو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف لاهلي الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوون   للأهلى     سولى  شريف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سولي يسجل هدف و يدي الحضري جلابية و الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأستتهار    سبب   فى   الهدف   الأول
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سلام و تحايا الاخ الاكبر حافظ النور ومنصورين بأدن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*راجي يسقط علي خط ال18 و الحكم يعمل رايح
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا حليلك يا سفااااااااااااااااااااري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مستوى   هزيل    جدا    من   لاعبى   الزعيم   باصات   خطأ    وهنو   وساكواها   هجوم غير  فعال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انا كج كج يااااخسارة
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*طارق ينقل بالاسعاف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

راجي يسقط علي خط ال18 و الحكم يعمل رايح



 
 مافيها   أى   شئ   بس  لاعبى  الزعيم  مستواهم   تعبان   لاوسط   ولاهجوم  ولادفاع  

وحارس   مرمى   كل  تفكيره   فى   عروض  الأحتراف
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*لاعب من الاهلي على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الأهلى    مستواهم   فى  هدا   الشوط   أفضل   كتير  من  لاعبى   المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*  العجب   العجب   هو   الحل    وياترى   سوف   نكون   على   هدا   الوضع  إلا    متى   ؟؟؟   
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مافيها   أى   شئ   بس  لاعبى  الزعيم  مستواهم   تعبان   لاوسط   ولاهجوم  ولادفاع  

وحارس   مرمى   كل  تفكيره   فى   عروض  الأحتراف






انت يا زول مالك مسخن ما تخاف منصوووووووووورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

  العجب   العجب   هو   الحل    وياترى   سوف   نكون   على   هدا   الوضع  إلا    متى   ؟؟؟   





البدري يقول للبدري سخن 


والله كوتش بقيت
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*العجب يسخن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجمهور يحي العجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 36 و الزعيم متاخر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انت يا زول مالك مسخن ما تخاف منصوووووووووورين باذن الله



والله   ياعجبكو   مسوى  هزيل   جدا   لو  أنهزمنا   واللاعبين   أدواء    دورهم   لن   نزعل  


لان   الكوره   نصر  وهزيمه   ولكن    الحين   الدقيقة   35   هل   فى   لاعب   من  الزعيم  

هدف   فى  المرمى   أو  تحصلنا   على   ضربة   ركنية   واحده
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الحكم يتغاظى عن ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب يسقط داخل خط ال18 و بلنتي ظاهر الحكم عمل رايح
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

والله   ياعجبكو   مسوى  هزيل   جدا   لو  أنهزمنا   واللاعبين   أدواء    دورهم   لن   نزعل  


لان   الكوره   نصر  وهزيمه   ولكن    الحين   الدقيقة   35   هل   فى   لاعب   من  الزعيم  

هدف   فى  المرمى   أو  تحصلنا   على   ضربة   ركنية   واحده



منصوووووووووووورين باذن الله ستري في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تسلل على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تدخل عنيف علي الدافي و الحكم ينذر لاعب الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الممطلوب   خروج   راجى   ودخول   العجب   وكليتشى   بدل   هنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العجب يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعب  من  الأهلى   على   الأرض ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوووووووووووط انس ابراهيم 


والخندقة واضحة يا ناس الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

استغفر الله العظيم





هدي يا شيخ ابوحميد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    بديلا    لهنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج هنو و دخول عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*دخووووول العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حارس   الأهلى   على  الأرض
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الحارس على الارض
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الخندقة الان من ايهاب زغبير و مذيع فوول يحاول التبرير للخندقة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يلا يا عجبكو في إنتظارك
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*خطيرة تمر الى الركنية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الزعيم لا يستفيد من ركنيتنين الي الان
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*خطأ مع باسكال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*معقول    الكوره   قون  وباك   ولاعبى   الزعيم   ماقادرين   يضربوا   تكتل   الدفاع   الأهلاوى   ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ايهاااب عملتها شينة واقع كل رأس دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شلوت لي باسكال في بطنو و الحكم يحتسب المخالفة يا الله قوون
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*في منطقة جمييييلة
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تأخر مصعب في التسديد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب عمر اقول ليك شنو بس
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*دفاع محكم من الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خمسة   دقائق   وقت  محتسب   بدل  ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول للمباراة في زمنه الاصلي و الوقت بدل الضائع 5 دقائق و مخالفه للمريخ في مكان جميل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم 
انا جيت داخل هسه اها النتيجه كم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الحكم دون مستوى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

دفاع محكم من الاهلي





محنك شنو ديل لاعبين بالفريق كلو دفاع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*5 دقايق وقت بدل ضائع يلا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

السلام عليكم 
انا جيت داخل هسه اها النتيجه كم





عليكم السلام مغلوبين واحد صفر سجلو سولي شريف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشوط   الأول    على  وشك   الأنتهاء   ومستوى    الزعيم   تعبان   وأسوء    شوط   لهم   فى    الدورة  

الأولى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*التعادل يضيع من عجبكو 

نهاية الشوط الاول بتاخر الزعيم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
صبرا النصر قادم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهى   الشوط   الأول    بتقدم   الأهلى   بهدف   دون   رد   ومستوى   هزيل   جدا   من   كل   لاعبى  

الزعيم    وحتى   مدربهم    ودخول   الدافى   خطأ  كبير   كان   مفروض   دخول   كليشى   ,,,   وساكواها  

خارج   الشبكه   ودفاع  مهزوز   والأهلى   مهاجم   بسولى   شريف   فقط   وأرهق   الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
صبرا النصر قادم ان شاء الله





بلاي كلم الرجافة ود الدمام ده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
صبرا النصر قادم ان شاء الله



بأذن الله .. فضل شوط  المدربين .. البدري في إنتظارك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مذيع قناة قوون السافي ده مالو فرحان كده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مذيع قناة قوون السافي ده مالو فرحان كده



فرح الغلاااابة
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*بداية الشوط التاني 
وتبديل للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية  الشوط  الثانى   والعجب   مفروض  يكون  فى  الوسط  وليس   الهجوم   يابدرى
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*خطا من الدافي
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*سكواها الاسوأ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   لعب   المريخ   عاليه   فى   متناول   دفاع   الأهلى   وساكواها   سئ   جدا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*حكم تعبااان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*خطأ من الحارس لم يستغله الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*حرااااااام ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كليتشى    يابدرى    يابدرى   الهجوم  تعباااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحكم يجلي بلنتي ظاهر والله الحكم تعبان شديد
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*جميلة من الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

خطأ من الحارس لم يستغله الهجوم



أين     هو    الهجوم    ساكواها   خارج   الشبكه   والدافى  باصاته   كلها   خطا  

    وقلق   تعبان  وراجى    خارج  الشبكه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضغط مريخي كبير علي جبهة الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأهلى    يلعب   على   الهجمة   المرتده    وبتشكل    خطورة   كبيره   على   دفاع  الزعيم    والدفاع  

  تعبان  ومهزوز   جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 55 و النتيجة كما هي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاهلي يضيع في الزمن و المريخ يحاول التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواها     حتى  الدقيقة   55   خارج   الشبكه     يجب   تغيره   يابدرى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كليتشى   على   الخط   ومفروض   يكون  بديلا   لساكواها   أو  الدافى  أو   راجى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدافى   خارب   لعب   الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دخول   كليتشى   مكان   راجى   ورجوع   العجب   للوسط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   60    ولا  جديد   يدكر    ومستوى   هزيل  جدا   من  لاعبى  الزعيم  وسئ  البدرى  

  ماقادر   يفك   تكتل   دفاع   الأهلى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انذار ايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الدقيقة   60    ولا  جديد   يدكر    ومستوى   هزيل  جدا   من  لاعبى  الزعيم  وسئ  البدرى  

  ماقادر   يفك   تكتل   دفاع   الأهلى





يا ود الدمام كفاية اهدي شوية الكورة ما انتهت ياخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا ود الدمام كفاية اهدي شوية الكورة ما انتهت ياخ



 
  الجواب    بكفيك   عنوانه  والعنوان   ووووووووووووووووووواضح
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف يضيع علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*هجمات خطيرة تمر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*التحضير الكثير للكرة اضر بالمريخ
الدافي علة وفي وجوده المريخ يلعب بعشرة لاعبين فقط
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله ابت تخش عدييييييييييييييل كده
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الحارس يستبسل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الدافي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مالك يا الدافي داير تمرضنا
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*نقلات للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووون







قناة رياضية سودانية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المحير   ساكواها   اليوم  خارج   الشبكه   نهائى   والدافى   خصم  كتير   من   هجوم  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ضربة مرمى للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

قوووووون







قناة رياضية سودانية





هووووووووووووي يا ولدي بطل الحركات البايخة دي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الحقنا ياساساسا كواها الرجفة ذادتف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ياااارب قوون يالله يااااااارب يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   71    وباصات   خطائيه   لاتحصى  ولا  تعد    ودفاع  مهزوز   وسط   تائهه   وهجوم  غير   موجود  

  ومدرب   يتفرج    ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الباشا بطريقة جميلة ولكن ركنية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   الدافى   ضيع   التيم    مند   دخوله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصووووووورين باذن الله و لن نفقد الامل ابدا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مصعب وكره بدون عنوان
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة تتخلص
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتو عارفين ده كلو من شنو من












السد الجديد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله   يحلنا   من   الدافى   ده    ؟؟   يجب  مغادرته   الكشوفات   الحمراء   الليله    قبل   بكره
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*بعيدة جدا من كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي و تهديفة عشوائية
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*رأسية سهله على الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله زغبير طمم لينا بطنا زاتو ده دافعين ليو كم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا الله الفرج
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   80    وحال   الزعيم   لايسر    ؟؟؟؟    وبهدا   المستوى   لو   لعبوا  تانى   80  دقيقة   لن  تنفع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 81 و الرجفة بدت
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*لعيبة اصلا مرض وشكلو ما دايرين سياسة الانضباط
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*خليها تتخرب 
لا تراجع عن سياسة الانضباط 
ولو دايرين كاس لازم انضباط وانشاء نص الفريق ينشطب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

لعيبة اصلا مرض وشكلو ما دايرين سياسة الانضباط





لا لا لا للاسائة للاعبين يا مجدي و مهما فعلو فلن نسي اليهم و نتهمهم في ذممهم :z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الدافي عذبنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التشكيله   من  البداية   خطا    من   سئ   البدرى  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله زغبير دا مالو الليلة مجتهد شديييييد
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*طويلة على باسكال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله لو الكورة انتهت كده البدري يكون قصر معانا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشئ   المؤسف   الدقيقة   84    ولاعبى  الزعيم   لسه   فى  توهان  وباصات  خاطئه   والمدرب  يتفرج
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة عنيفة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة مريخية يا الله قوون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اهلي الخرطوم شكلو اولادنا بعزبونا في اخر كورة بس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خسارة والله تلاته نقاط
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا لا لا للاسائة للاعبين يا مجدي و مهما فعلو فلن نسي اليهم و نتهمهم في ذممهم :z3lan1:



يا عجبكو اسمعها منى سنة مكررة لبقية السنوات 
اجتهاد فى البداية تراخى واستهتار فى النهاية فقد المريخ البطولات واقالة مدرب وهم قاعدين
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*فرصة كبيرة تضيع على ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحارس زغبير يمنع هدف للمريخ من تسديدة قلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها بالغ عديييييييييييل الليله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*البدرى   صورة  بالكربون   من  كاربونى   ولاعبى  المريخ   مابعرفوا   يستفيدوا   من  أخطاءهم    وبداء  

نزيف  النقاط    ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

يا عجبكو اسمعها منى سنة مكررة لبقية السنوات 
اجتهاد فى البداية تراخى واستهتار فى النهاية فقد المريخ البطولات واقالة مدرب وهم قاعدين





برضو ما بشكك في ذمة اي لاعب يا مجدي
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*باقي دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ايهاب زغبير يمنع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تسلل على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأهلى   يحقق   ماعجز    عنه    12   فريق   والسبب   فى   دلك   سئ   البدرى
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*5 دقايق وقت اضافي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسلل للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*5 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله الاهلي كبيييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   اليوم   كل   لاعبى  المريخ    فى   قمة  السوء   وعدم   المسئوليه   ومدرب   فى  وادى   ولاعبيه  

فى   وادى   آخر   ...
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ايهاب يستلم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اافى   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله خزلتونا يا اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مباراة    كامله   كل  اللعب   داخل    خط   18   لفريق   الأهلى   عاليه     والمدرب   يتفرج    على   دلك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية المباراة ومبروك للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هاردلكم   وبدأء  نزيف   النقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداء    الحين   نزيف   النقاط   والله  يستر    من  الدورة   الثانيه    صورة   بالكربون   من  الموسم  الفايت 


كاربونى   فاز    فى  12  مباراة   وفى  الأخيره   أنهزم   من   الجلافيييييييط    والدورة   الثانيه  فقط  اللقب 

     والبدرى   على   الدرب   سايرون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبرووووووووووووك للاهلي 
هادلك المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*أنتهت ياااشباب ولا لسع
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خسارة عادية قياساً علي المستوي لكل لاعبي المريخ بمن فيهم الحضري. 
نفخ في اللاعبين من الاعلام .. للأسف الاعلام الاحمر لسي ما عرف عقلية اللاعب السوداني. 
علي كل حال نتمني القادم أفضل إن شاء الله.. وخسارة في آخر مباريات الدورة الأولي أفضل من الرقاد في الدورة الثانية .. عشان يكون درس للاعبين والاعلام الاحمر ويعالجوا الامور. 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

أنتهت ياااشباب ولا لسع



لاعبين في الوقت الإضافي الأول. 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مباراة    كامله   كل  اللعب   داخل    خط   18   لفريق   الأهلى   عاليه     والمدرب   يتفرج    على   دلك




البدري إلا ينزل يلعب معاهم . . . كل اللعيبة تايهين و ما مركزين
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*قدر الله و ما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------

